# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  More Details at http://printrbot.com/

## Eddie

More details on Printrbot 3D Printers can be found on their website at: http://printrbot.com/

----------

